# 2004 National Reptiles Breeders' Expo



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I just found out about this yesterday, and was wondering if anyone from p-fury was going to be there? finally found a great place to rock my piranha-fury t-shirt with pride


















~Will.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is one of the nicer shows, it and the IRBA show in San Diego were "THE" shows once upon a time, but they were lessened by the now what seems monthly shows throughout the country.

There are other nice shows though...

http://www.kingsnake.com/ssi/php3/bannerki...id61.htm&id=695

http://www.kingsnake.com/ssi/php3/bannerki...arbc.com&id=665


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish I still lived in florida.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im still waitin for the chicago reptile show


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

are there any showc in Orange County,CA


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Whoa cool!

Im 25 minutes away!

I'll be there.


----------

